# high calorie snack food low in fats+ sugars



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

topic basically states it.

what kind of food is good snack food which is really high in calories but low in sugars and fats? im thinking maybe rice cakes but im not too sure :thumb:


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Well you are obviously limiting yourself to protein and carbs if you are going low fat.

By the very nature that theres 9 calories per gram of fat and 4 calories in carbs or protein most calorie dense foods will have a reasonable fat content.

Not all fats are bad so is there a specific reason you want to keep the fats low?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

well i eat alot of fat already usually from nut sources and cheeses thats the only reason im looking at another high calorie food i can just munch every now and again to bump calories up


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

peteryo95 said:


> experience is the extract of suffering.Come and buy age of conan gold, AoC Gold, AoC Power Leveling and AoC Accounts here, aoc gold the easiest and safest way to enjoy a wonderful Age of Conan life! aoc power leveling, aoc power leveling, age of conan power leveling..


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL wtf


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> topic basically states it.
> 
> what kind of food is good snack food which is really high in calories but low in sugars and fats? im thinking maybe rice cakes but im not too sure :thumb:


OK Rice cakes are NOT high in calories - 28 Kcals per slice that's alot of rice cakes to bump up calories.

I would say review what foods you are eating as whole and modify your diet and possibly eating habits and see where adjustments can be made to bring in additional calories from good sources.

Cheese - not that great as a protein/fats source.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I use crackers as a good source of carbs, great with cheese on.

"Rakusen's Matzos"

Per Cracker:

78.5 k/cal

2g protein

18g carbs

0 sugars

0.3g fat

0.06 sat fat

0.6g fibre

less than 0.01g sodium

i love them


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

wow looks good. ill have to keep a look out, i take it you can just get at tesco etc?


----------

